# VHI to increase rates by an average 8% from 1st Feb 2010



## NovaFlare77 (5 Jan 2010)

VHI have announced an average price increase of 8% effective from 1st February 2010.

[broken link removed]



> *Vhi Healthcare Announces Average Price Increases of 8% to Fund the High Quality Healthcare Needs of its Customers *
> 
> 5th January 2010 – Vhi Healthcare today announced that it will increase its prices by an average of 8% with effect from the 1st of February 2010 in order to fund high quality healthcare needs of its customers. Commenting on the planned increase Jimmy Tolan, Chief Executive said “As a not for profit organisation the sole purpose of the price increase is to fund the healthcare needs of our customers. We are particularly aware of the pressure that families are under and have kept the cost of a family of four on Plan B lower than it was this time last year. Our overall price increase is significantly lower than our competitors notwithstanding their market share of customers over the age of sixty is only 15% and consequently their average spend in meeting the healthcare needs of their customers is only 50% of Vhi Healthcare's”.
> 
> ...


 
There are also price comparison tables at the end of the press release, but I can't copy and paste them properly into the post. The link above has the full press release.


----------



## fobs (5 Jan 2010)

Great way of holding on to a diminishing market by increasing your prices thus driving the younger age category (more likely to move) to your rivals thus making the problem worse!


----------



## deeheg (5 Jan 2010)

I just back and got my quote for health renew from avia, and its going up by €19 a month, so very close to vhi if i go before febuary, so now looks like have to look harder again and see whats the best way to go


----------



## NovaFlare77 (5 Jan 2010)

Have a look at the Health Insurance Authority's comparison tool - [broken link removed].


----------



## Johnweber (5 Jan 2010)

deeheg said:


> I just back and got my quote for health renew from avia, and its going up by €19 a month, so very close to vhi if i go before febuary, so now looks like have to look harder again and see whats the best way to go


 
Based on the figure quoted you are on i plan level 2 which was €589 last January compared to VHI's €828 for Plan B. 

The premium this year is €817 because of the government levy which added an extra €128 to the premium and Aviva then increased prices for 2010 in October to bring premium from €717 to €817 still cheaper than VHI 2009 price of €828 and before the VHI price increase to be added that was announced today.

A very viable alternative would be Level 2 Hospital which reduced its price to €710 until the end of January. You can compare the 2 plans on the hia website.

A word of warning on the hia website it includes plans that are no longer marketed and may not offer as great as benefits as the newer plans so don't waste your time searching and comparing through them all. Post your plans up here and I'll try to give the nearest comparable plan.

PS - another sneaky increase in the government levy was thrown in the day before Christmas, €25 per adult which will be absorbed by the insurers for the moment

regards

John


----------



## colin79ie (6 Jan 2010)

I am currently on plan A due to finanial constraints. Two adults and 2 kids. Is there a comparable plan with another insurer, or indeed a better plan for around the same money? I cannot get my head around all the different plans. I don't need dentist and GP cover etc, just the hospital etc.


----------



## bullworth (6 Jan 2010)

The price of my VHI has been increasing at a mad pace for the last ten years, in fact as far back as I can remember. Its' only going in one direction and thats up.
Can we expect no deflation in health care costs ever even though the price of other services in our economy is going down  ?


----------



## NovaFlare77 (6 Jan 2010)

The Irish Examiner had this line in their front page article:

"Yesterday’s VHI price increase does not relate to its company schemes, but a spokesperson said an announcement on a March increase for those plans was imminent. "

Read more: http://www.examiner.ie/home/vhi-older-clients-will-pay-more-109080.html#ixzz0bq3wkmcC

If anyone is interested in switching over to one of VHI's company plans, under open enrolment, VHI can't refuse to let you join. The cover may not be exactly the same as what you have so make sure to check the cover first.


----------



## SINED (12 Jan 2010)

John Can you point me in the right direction I was recently made redundant and to cut costs I downgraded my Aviva plan to we level 1, I have recieved the medical card for all the family Is it worth my while to continue with this plan.  I have been quoted 457eu per adult by Quinn for essential plus started  but this could be difficult on Job seekers allow Thanks Sined


----------



## NovaFlare77 (12 Jan 2010)

SINED said:


> John Can you point me in the right direction I was recently made redundant and to cut costs I downgraded my Aviva plan to we level 1, I have recieved the medical card for all the family Is it worth my while to continue with this plan. I have been quoted 457eu per adult by Quinn for essential plus started but this could be difficult on Job seekers allow Thanks Sined


 
I'm getting in before John LOL. 

The Essential Plus starter product from Quinn would offer a but more hopsital cover than Aviva's We Plan Level 1 so you might still have room to save money. Level 1 covers a semi private room (i.e. a room with up to 6 beds) in public hospitals, whereas Essential Plus Starter covers a private room in public hospitals and a semi private room in some private hospitals.

If you want cover for a semi private room in a public hospital, Quinn's Essential Starter is the cheapest out there and costs €380 per adult. It isn't exactly the same as Aviva, because the maternity cover on it is only €400 compared to aviva's €2,450. It also doesn't have the same kind of cover Avivia offers for teeth whitening, eye laser surgery, etc but I imagine that in your current circumstances this aren't relevant right now. Also the list of MRI & CT scan centres isn't as comprehensive as Aviva's so check first which ones Quinn cover closest to you. Quinn's website has a list of covered scan centres here - http://www.quinn-healthcare.com/products_and_services/direct_payment_centres.htm. 

That said, it's the cover my brother and his family (wife, 3 kids and 1 student) are on and they're happy with the cover they have.

(I'll add the usual cavaet that I used to work for BUPA, but not anymore. Heck, the second my company paid cover with them stopped, I switched to Hibernian because it was the best price for me at the time.)


----------



## NovaFlare77 (12 Jan 2010)

Johnweber said:


> A word of warning on the hia website it includes plans that are no longer marketed and may not offer as great as benefits as the newer plans so don't waste your time searching and comparing through them all.


 
John, just curious, which plans on the HIA website are no longer on offer? I can see Aviva's day to day b, which I don't think is on offer any more, but I can't pick out any others.


----------



## SINED (12 Jan 2010)

Thanks Novaflare77 Maternity cover is not an issue for me Im 50 with 3 teenagers Quinn looks the best for me


----------



## NovaFlare77 (12 Jan 2010)

SINED said:


> Thanks Novaflare77 Maternity cover is not an issue for me Im 50 with 3 teenagers Quinn looks the best for me


 
Quick note: if any of your teenagers are 18 or over and in full time education, make sure to get the student rate. Aviva's is best at the moment in that their student rate is up to 23 whereas it's 21 with VHI and Quinn.


----------



## Johnweber (13 Jan 2010)

NovaFlare77 said:


> John, just curious, which plans on the HIA website are no longer on offer? I can see Aviva's day to day b, which I don't think is on offer any more, but I can't pick out any others.


 
eg Smart Plan, Market plan, Health plan , some of the teachers plans and all the variations. One of the problems with the HIA website is that there is so much information, joe public could end up picking a plan that has a better alternative from one of the 3 providers. When I say that they are not marketed, there still could be people renewing on the plans and they have to be made available to all. Some people will never change their existing plans because of inertia or they could be happy with what they have - I still have Eircom Bronze Options !


----------



## Johnweber (13 Jan 2010)

SINED said:


> Thanks Novaflare77 Maternity cover is not an issue for me Im 50 with 3 teenagers Quinn looks the best for me


 
Level 1 Hospital for €520 or Level 1 Access for yourself and Level 2 Hospital for €215 for any of students if they are 21 or 22 years of age.Compare the QUINN plan to these on the hia website.

regards

John


----------



## NovaFlare77 (13 Jan 2010)

Johnweber said:


> eg Smart Plan, Market plan, Health plan , some of the teachers plans and all the variations. One of the problems with the HIA website is that there is so much information, joe public could end up picking a plan that has a better alternative from one of the 3 providers. *When I say that they are not marketed, there still could be people renewing on the plans and they have to be made available to all.* Some people will never change their existing plans because of inertia or they could be happy with what they have - I still have Eircom Bronze Options !


 
If the plans are not being marketed to new customers but are available to buy, then I think the HIA comparison is definitely needed. All three insurers have group scheme-targetted plans like this that can represent good value compared to the more mainstream plans and, as I've said in other threads, I think the public's awareness of these plans needs to be raised. If including them in the HIA's comparisons facilitates that, then I'm for it, as long as they're comparing like with like.

As you say, people may be happy with what they have, but I think it's always good to know what the other options are. If nothing else, it re-inforces that any the particular poduct a person is on _is_ the best for their needs.

However, if you mean that these plans are no longer on sale to new customers, and only available to those that joined them before being withdrawn (I'll skip any questions about Open Enrolment), then yes, the HIA comparison should note this so as to avoid confusion.


----------



## Johnweber (14 Jan 2010)

NovaFlare77 said:


> If the plans are not being marketed to new customers but are available to buy, then I think the HIA comparison is definitely needed. All three insurers have group scheme-targetted plans like this that can represent good value compared to the more mainstream plans and, as I've said in other threads, I think the public's awareness of these plans needs to be raised. If including them in the HIA's comparisons facilitates that, then I'm for it, as long as they're comparing like with like.
> 
> As you say, people may be happy with what they have, but I think it's always good to know what the other options are. If nothing else, it re-inforces that any the particular poduct a person is on _is_ the best for their needs.
> 
> However, if you mean that these plans are no longer on sale to new customers, and only available to those that joined them before being withdrawn (I'll skip any questions about Open Enrolment), then yes, the HIA comparison should note this so as to avoid confusion.


 
Well they are all available to buy !


----------

